# Frozen Boston Butt...



## Charlotte Mom of 3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a frozen boston butt.  I am curious to know about cooking time and amount of water. 

My plan is to put it in the crock pot before I go to bed and fill half way with water and season all salt and then let it cook on low until dinner.  

Does that sound like it will be okay to yall?

My friend gave me the recipee.  She is a great cook but not cook with relaying the details on how to do it or is it that I am not good and getting the details, one of the two!   

Any thoughts or tips are appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## QSis (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I've never put anything frozen in a crockpot, but this person did, evidently.

Check out this link and scroll down to her frozen pork in the crock pot recipe.

Mom's Cafe Home Cooking: Slowcooker (Crockpot) Pork Shoulder Roast

Lee


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 16, 2008)

I put a frozen chicken in my slow cooker with nothing else except maybe some spices.  It comes out perfect with tons of juice for soup later.  Lots of recipes out there starting with frozen food.  The slow cooker provides ever increasing heat up to its cooking level that first defrosts and then cooks.


----------



## blissful (Sep 20, 2008)

Charlotte Mom of 3 said:


> I have a frozen boston butt.


Awe, so sorry to hear that. Soooo, your location is boston? Is it really that cold this time of year? Put on some sweatpants!? 

I've put frozen chicken or frozen boston butt or frozen roasts in a slow cooker with a little water or broth (like a cup) and cooked it on high for most of a day or night, and it turns out nice. If the temperature of your slow cooker is too low, turn it up so it doesn't sit at a bacteria growing temperature for long.


----------

